# Linux Mint: Grafikkarte und Interne Grafik gleichzeitig verwenden?



## uziel144 (6. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe unter Win7 immer meinen Zweitmonitor an der internen Grafik des Core i7 und unter Windows funktioniert das alles sehr gut. Das wollte ich nun auch unter Linux MInt so haben. Meine Suche per Google brachte mir bisher keine hilfreichen Posts, sondern im Wesentlichen Diskussionen über das Warum einer solchen Lösung, nach dem nie gefragt war. 

Persönlich möchte ich die Lösung so gerne beibehalten, da meine zweiter Grafikkartenausgang in Verbindung mit dem Zweitmonitor immer ein Bild wie nach einem Kabelbruch abliefert, obwohl das Kabel in Ordnung ist und auch der Port mit anderen Monitoren bisher immer sehr gut funktioniert. Dieses Problem habe ich schon eine ganze Weile und ich möchte hier auch nicht mehr ansetzen, da schon einige Stunden Rumprobieren mit verschiedensten Möglichkeiten gar nichts gebracht haben. 

Also zurück zur Sache: Der Monitor wird auf jeden Fall unter Linux Mint KDE (aktuelleste Version) erkannt und angesprochen, denn er ist beleuchtet schwarz und dazu erscheinen manchmal Codezeilen, wenn im Hintergrund etwas passiert, wie Updates etc, vor allem aber, wenn der Rechner abgeschaltet wird. 
Das heißt doch eigentlich, dass die Hardware unterstützt wird und zur Verfügung steht, oder? Sollte es dann nicht auch möglich sein, den Monitor für einen erweiterten Desktop anzusprechen?

Da mich die Menüs und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bisher nicht weiter gebracht haben, wollte ich hier mal nachgefragt haben. Leider bin ich kein Linuxexperte, sondern habe bisher nur ein wenig Erfahrung, weswegen ich auch nicht viel Ahnung von Konfigurationsdateien etc. habe und somit auch nichts in die Richtung versucht. 

Falls Ihr also eine Ahnung oder auch nur eine begründete Absage habt, wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## Bauer87 (6. September 2012)

Definitiv funktioniert es mit zwei Xservern – dazu ist aber etwas Konfiguratonsarbeit notwendig. Ob zwei Grafiktreiber auf einem Xserver funktionieren, weiß ich jetzt gar nicht. Normalerweise würde ich dazu tendieren, beide Bildschirme an eine Grafikkarte zu hängen – aber das scheint ja bei dir nicht zu funktionieren. (Vielleicht wäre es nen Versuch wert, das zu fixen…)


----------



## septix (6. September 2012)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Definitiv funktioniert es mit zwei Xservern – dazu ist aber etwas Konfiguratonsarbeit notwendig. Ob zwei Grafiktreiber auf einem Xserver funktionieren, weiß ich jetzt gar nicht. Normalerweise würde ich dazu tendieren, beide Bildschirme an eine Grafikkarte zu hängen – aber das scheint ja bei dir nicht zu funktionieren. (Vielleicht wäre es nen Versuch wert, das zu fixen…)


 
Wieso denn zwei Grafiktreiber? Läuft meistens über einen wenn man nicht speziell nvidia oder ati Treiber braucht/will.
Die Angaben vom TE sind für mich etwas ungenau, schau dir mal zb Dualview an, da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Und da alles über die xorg.conf gemacht wird ist es egal ob Ubuntu oder Mint. Eventuell hab ich auch noch die ein oder andere xorg.conf rumfliegen als ich 2 Monitore am Laufen hatte, das meiste funktioniert mittlerweile ohne eine extra xorg.conf. Ich les nirgends heraus ob es nvidia,ati,intel.. ist eventuell überles ich es aber auch einfach nur. Aber in dem von mir geposteten Link müssteste eigentlich fündig werden.


----------



## uziel144 (8. September 2012)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten! 

Die Konfigurationsarbeit habe ich bisher nicht wirklich abgeschlossen, allerdings habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch das Zweitportproblem in den Griff bekommen können. Nachdem ich die Grafikkarte nun doch komplett auseinander genommen hatte, hab ich gesehen, dass eine der beiden Schrauben neben dem besagten Port durch eine Verkantung des Gewindes nicht ganz auf dem Blech aufsaß, dadurch hatte der verschraubte DVI/VGA-Adapter minimale Schieflage und das Bild hatte immer einen Violettstich. Klingt erst einmal offensichtlich, war aber wirklich erst nach dem kompletten Ausbau richtig auszumachen. Bei meinen ersten Versuchen hatte ich ewig mit verschiedenen Kabeln und Adaptern außen an der Karte hantiert.

Damit funktioniert natürlich auch unter Mint nun der zweite Monitor out of the Box. Die Links und die Anleitungen waren in jedem Fall eine große Hilfe und vielleicht werde ich es trotzdem in den nächsten Tagen weiter per Software versuchen, rein aus Neugier.


----------



## septix (8. September 2012)

Tja in der Hardware steckt man nicht drin was


----------



## Bauer87 (8. September 2012)

Schön, dass die Grafikkarte jetzt wieder funktioniert.  





septix schrieb:


> Wieso denn zwei Grafiktreiber?


 Ging es nicht um In-CPU-Grafik (i7) und ne dedizierte (Nvidia)? Das wären zwei Treiber: _intel_ und _nouveau_.


----------

